# its gotta be a joke..



## speidel (Dec 23, 2012)

i went to move my trailer today so hubby could do "the works" on it before i need it nexed month. 
some person has STOLEN all the lights off of it, not just the covers or the bulbds but the whole lights, as cut wires unscrewed the screws and took all the lights off of it. 
So now my hubby gets to relight my trailer and rewire it like he realy wanted to (NOT). Why would someone be after lights?? 
sorry i am in a good mood and not letting the guilty *** get to me.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

LED's I presume? That really sucks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

My former housemate had that happen to his vintage Holden panel van, but that's because the guy who stole them had a panel van himself which had busted lights and they're very expensive to replace. Perhaps this is the same?


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Sucks. to replace their lights? Check CL?


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I've heard that happen with cars -- they reach a certain age when parts are harder to come by legitimately so people start to get inventive:evil:


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

They will steal anything they can make a quick buck on or use. 

Check this out for daring:









This happened in Williston, ND.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## speidel (Dec 23, 2012)

usandpets said:


> They will steal anything they can make a quick buck on or use.
> 
> Check this out for daring:
> 
> ...


 lol at least they left it stands..


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

usandpets said:


> They will steal anything they can make a quick buck on or use.
> 
> Check this out for daring:
> 
> ...


Somehow I don't think was done to make a few $$$.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> My former housemate had that happen to his vintage Holden panel van, but that's because the guy who stole them had a panel van himself which had busted lights and they're very expensive to replace. Perhaps this is the same?


Haha yeah I was going to buy a vintage Holden ute for my first car....then I was told that I better keep it in a garage because someone would steal it...or parts...I ended up with a Ford Escort instead


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Filthy thieves will steal anything & everything!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Haha ya right i bet they stole those tires for the solid rubber in the center


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

usandpets said:


> They will steal anything they can make a quick buck on or use.
> 
> Check this out for daring:
> 
> ...


I was going to ask if this was somewhere like Burlington, but with the state of Williston currently, I am not surprised in the slightest.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

somebody rolled under my 91 4runner to cut out the cat converter. made of platinum. make good money if you can find somebody to melt it. takes under 10 minutes. i get looked at funny when i share my view on the direction the world is going but.......


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

wow that was not Nice.
sorry OP..

Why did I get a giggle out of the st trooper car though


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I would check out a local big truck repair shop for new lights.

tractor supply & most places online are 15-20+ for a stop/turn LED, local truck place back home is selling them for under $10 each.

also make sure to double check your brakes, if they were just cutting wires they might have got the wire to your brakes too which would suck


----------



## speidel (Dec 23, 2012)

tim62988 said:


> I would check out a local big truck repair shop for new lights.
> 
> tractor supply & most places online are 15-20+ for a stop/turn LED, local truck place back home is selling them for under $10 each.
> 
> also make sure to double check your brakes, if they were just cutting wires they might have got the wire to your brakes too which would suck


 thankfully my husband is a dissel mechanic, so he can run new wire through the whole trailer faster then i could change the tire  he also has a discount with the local parts house. I know its all about safty but he drives me insane with his need to always inspect and replace anything that is getting old...


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I hope who ever took your lights puts them in wrong and shorts out there battery


----------

